# Fluval 303 help with 135 gallon aquarium



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

got a 135 gallon tank free. now time to start prepping it, i re-silliconed it and filled it up made sure it help water for days. Here are some pics of the fluval 303 i need some help in determining what i need for it. theres 3 holes at the bottom of the tank fyi. I do know this tank use to be salt water ive already washed it out with boiling hot water and polished the inside of the glass, getting rid of the leftovers from the previous community.


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## lakemalawifish (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a link to specs on your fluval 303

Fluval 303 Specifications | eHow.com

And, I am not seeing the 303 on Hagen's site, wonder if it's now being called a 306?

Here's the Owner's Manual that covers the 306, could not find it for a 303
http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/b3378f42-51ae-42e9-8c10-44fdc858d921

I think the 303 is rated for a 70 gallon tank, if so you will need to add additional filtration.

Congrats on scoring this nice tank!


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

bought a fluval 406 and bought the parts for the fluval 303 incluing brand new filter media sponge etc. 

Just went over the tank with vinegar and brushes and towels washed out tank completely now its drying and getting ready for silicone.

Wish me luck peeps


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Ivanrad. I own a Fluval 303. They can be a bit tricky to start up, mine has no primer. If you need any help with it don't hesitate to ask. I might even have the instructions for it still too. It's at least 15 years old. Looks like it's going to be a great new tank.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

A 135 gallon for free? Nice! What are you going to do for a stand? DIY? Have fun and looking forward to watching it progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

its going into my hallway mounted into a closet but we took the doors down. finally this thing looks brand new will update with photos soon. i have a fluvial 303 and a fluval 406 now. i have 3 holes in the bottom of the tank how do i install these filters.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

You have holes in the bottom?? Of the tank itself? I'm not familiar with that. Wait... you said you filled it up and it held water.... where are these holes then? I'm confused sorry.
My 303 has 2 tubes that hang over the top rim into the tank and run down to the filter that sits underneath the tank. Both tubes should also have shut off valves so that you can stop the water flow to remove the filter for cleaning.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It used to be a salt water tank so was drilled for an overflow setup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

i sealed the 3 bottom holes . And washed the tank out once again to make sure nothing is left. going to setup filtration today , and buying a heater any recommendations on heating a 135 gal? i was thinking a single 300 watt would be sufficient enough.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have two 250 watt heaters in my 135, one at each end. This allows for more even heating and also if one heater goes out you have a backup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet . i found 2 fluvals for 30$ each.
Now another question. since i have a fluval 303, and a fluval 406
can i combine their filtration and run it into the tank on top without having 4 hanging clear filters.

i just think it would be less clutter in the tank.


----------

